# Scope pin size



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Option 1. Buy multiple lenses ... each with the desired center drilled pin dot size. Brian's Custom Lens
Just change out the lenses between distances. 

Option 2. Buy multiple scopes and lenses. Use individual adhesive dot sizes as desired ... one for each distance. con: difficult to ensure the exact windage set for each pairing. That could be overcome by careful placement of the adhesive dots combined with equally careful notetaking while sighting in. Another workaround would be to carefully use the gang adjustments on each scope so that the azimuth would be correct for all the scope lens pairings.

BOTH of these options are expensive.


----------



## treefox1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank You,how about is there a scope light setup that changes dot size,or just shoot
one dot size to shoot all three distances .


----------



## Crash13davis (Dec 27, 2020)

treefox1 said:


> Thank You,how about is there a scope light setup that changes dot size,or just shoot
> one dot size to shoot all three distances .


Very new to the target/field side of archery, however you may be able to accomplish change in perceived size of fiber with a variable light setup like zBros evolution?


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

For a 900 round, I am using the Speciality Archery double vision scope. I do not have a pin or dot to worry about. I just put the center grind of the negative filter in the center of the yellow and fire away.


----------



## toxy2020 (Jan 24, 2021)

If you like fibre pins Shrewd do a variety of Razor pins, both fibre and stick in multiple sizes and colours

But its infinitely personal there are as many scope /sight setups as shooters. For that matter it can depend on the application as well as preference. 

Fibres especially lighted seem to be popular where legal, some spot shooters want a large spot to cover the inner, some people want a hole to look thru and let brain auto align. Within reason and budget, play around. 

Sent from my H3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## JarheadRay (Jan 28, 2021)

With some maybe all scopes you should be able to buy a different fiber size post. You will have to remove the current fiber post you're shooting and put the new post fiber size in your scope. Then you'll have to run the new size fiber. I used to remove the fiber post from my scope and place a dot on my lens for indoor. When I would go back to 3D I'd simply bolt the fiber post back in my scope and run a new fiber


----------

